# pse bow madness xs vs bear lights out



## Dr.Pepper (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello,

I am looking for a short smooth bow to try to use in a blind. I know the madness xs is considered nicer (and more expensive) but I was wondering if it actually has anything that makes any difference on 30 yard whitetails.

For this bow I want/need smoothness, easy tune, quiet, very compact, durablity, with speed being important but probably last on the list.

I wager I would probably shoot better with the Lights Out as it is slower, longer, and has a greater brace height.

I guess I am asking you guys to explain to my why I should spend more for the madness xs!! Somehow I have some reservations about the Bear or I would have already bought it.

Thanks!


----------



## wiggles1522 (Sep 27, 2008)

I haven't shot the two you mention, but just another you might want to consider is the Mathews DXT. Short ATA, smooth draw (to me), quiet, fast enough, and as for durability they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Dr.Pepper (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I decided to go ahead and get the Lights Out Dark Horse for blind use.


----------



## Taurus (Jul 29, 2009)

You should be very pleased with your choice. I have'nt shot the xs but I do have an xforce6, xforce ss, and bear lightsout. The Bear holds steadier, is quieter and way more forgiving than either. I've also shot alot of Matthews, are they better than the Lightsout?, not 400.00 worth. This bow is'nt that slow either, 275-280 @29",70lbs, and 365 grain arrow. This bow does'nt get the respect it deserves. Not bashing any bow, JMHO. Enjoy your new bow,it's a great bow at any price.


----------



## benzilla (Mar 5, 2009)

bow madness hands down


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*Love it*

I shot on for a week and I loved it. I jsut could not fork over the cash to keep it in my house. I have a 07 instinct that is not quite as smooth but just as fast and 2'' shorter. Bear should get more credit for there bows. They are jsut as good as any other one on the market. M2C


----------

